# FRY FOUND, WHAT TO DO???



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

sorry i know its the wrong forum but im in a panic, I just moved tanks and found ONE single fry....what do I do???? the father died so i would LOVE to keep this guy alive. PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP

its in a beta fish tank (plastic) i put it foating into my mother tank. So the temp is semi regulated. the mother tank is at 80 right now. i have no food for the fry and it is about 1 cm long or like 15 mm.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm not an expert on breeding (which is why I will move this to the correct forum so you can get some experienced advice), but I think that they should be fed freshly hatched brine shrimp when they are that small. Maybe you could just mash up some flakes into a very very fine powder though, since you have just the 1.

Good luck with him!








~Taylor~

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Breeding Forum*_


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> I'm not an expert on breeding (which is why I will move this to the correct forum so you can get some experienced advice), but I think that they should be fed freshly hatched brine shrimp when they are that small. Maybe you could just mash up some flakes into a very very fine powder though, since you have just the 1.
> 
> Good luck with him!
> 
> ...


anyone know anywhere in jersey that i can find freshly hatched brine shrimp or any substitute?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't plan on that single fry being a P.....when they breed...you get hundreds...even thousands.....try and snap a pic of it so maybe we can see if it IS a P or not.....odds are slim though if you only see one, and haven't seen any others. BBS is something that YOU need to hatch yourself...takes about 24-36 hours to hatch them.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> Don't plan on that single fry being a P.....when they breed...you get hundreds...even thousands.....try and snap a pic of it so maybe we can see if it IS a P or not.....odds are slim though if you only see one, and haven't seen any others. BBS is something that YOU need to hatch yourself...takes about 24-36 hours to hatch them.


i got the shirmp eggs, i dont have a working camera with me but i looked at other peoples pics and it looks exactly the same. there is still only one, i think all the other eggs died when I moved all the stones. this tank has never housed a feeder fish nor any other fish so i cant see it being another type of fish. idk ill try to get pics


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

if it's just the female and the fry...leave the fry in the parent tank......put some sponges over your filter intakes.....feed the bbs soon as they hatch.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> if it's just the female and the fry...leave the fry in the parent tank......put some sponges over your filter intakes.....feed the bbs soon as they hatch.


right now i have him in a plastic tank the 5 gal ones in the parent tank so the mother cant eat him.....should i take him out?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

the mother will not eat it's young.....I would put it back in the parent tank if it was me....due to the fact the 5 gal is not properly set up for raising fry. When the fry reaches the size that it is no longer VERY sensitive (about a couple weeks old 2-3) then I would put it in a differant tank. For now....you need to focus on getting a sponge filter for the 5 gal...and getting the sponge cycled...and learning how to hatch the brine shrimp (which isn't hard).


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> the mother will not eat it's young.....I would put it back in the parent tank if it was me....due to the fact the 5 gal is not properly set up for raising fry. When the fry reaches the size that it is no longer VERY sensitive (about a couple weeks old 2-3) then I would put it in a differant tank. For now....you need to focus on getting a sponge filter for the 5 gal...and getting the sponge cycled...and learning how to hatch the brine shrimp (which isn't hard).


10 gallon tank being set up as we speak...i have a turtle in it now who is getting moved to a nice 45 gallon tank. this morning i found another fry MUCH smaller the first. the first one (booger) has grown overnight and is looking very good. shrimp should be hatching very soon.









the water temp is around 82-84. anyone have any other advice??


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

There is probly a bunch still in the gravel......don't take them out since mom is the only one in there....just put the brine in the tank....shut filters off first....leave off for about 30 min.....feed 3-4 times a day BBS.....you won't need much bbs since you have very few fry........put those sponges on the filter intakes like I told you so they don't get sucked up....good luck.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> There is probly a bunch still in the gravel......don't take them out since mom is the only one in there....just put the brine in the tank....shut filters off first....leave off for about 30 min.....feed 3-4 times a day BBS.....you won't need much bbs since you have very few fry........put those sponges on the filter intakes like I told you so they don't get sucked up....good luck.


i have a 30 gallon tank ready for the fry. as of now there are 4 fry in with the mother, they are VERY small and the one bigger one is alone. he is eating, i cant tell if the tiny fry are eating. when should i put them in the 30 gallon? and how big of a tank do i need if all 5 live or if there is more, 10, 20, 30+?? is it odd that there are more babies a day later? also if not when does the hatching stop?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

well...if you have one big guy...I would say they are done hatching...and what you see is what you get....you may fins a couple more with a gravel vac....just make sure to siphon into a clean bucket... Just make sure your filter is cycled for the fry or they will die....very sensitive right now....you can move them whenever you want...30 gal is plenty


----------



## AdamB (Jun 4, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> well...if you have one big guy...I would say they are done hatching...and what you see is what you get....you may fins a couple more with a gravel vac....just make sure to siphon into a clean bucket... Just make sure your filter is cycled for the fry or they will die....very sensitive right now....you can move them whenever you want...30 gal is plenty


Ya, i only saw about 100 on the gravel, but when i used the vac to go under the gravel, 100s came out..

i hope you find more!!

Adam


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

AdamB said:


> well...if you have one big guy...I would say they are done hatching...and what you see is what you get....you may fins a couple more with a gravel vac....just make sure to siphon into a clean bucket... Just make sure your filter is cycled for the fry or they will die....very sensitive right now....you can move them whenever you want...30 gal is plenty


Ya, i only saw about 100 on the gravel, but when i used the vac to go under the gravel, 100s came out..

i hope you find more!!

Adam
[/quote]

me too but im not sure due to being dumb and not knowing and doing a tank change, i would think that would kill most of the eggs. is there a time where you are "in the clear" I have found about 5-10 of them and they are eating and swimming just fine. water conditions are perfect and the temp is very stable. for how long must I be worried as of now I pretty much check in on them ever chance I get weather it be every hr or two. is there such a "in the clear"???? or are they very sensitive until they get bigger?


----------



## AdamB (Jun 4, 2005)

kilicar said:


> well...if you have one big guy...I would say they are done hatching...and what you see is what you get....you may fins a couple more with a gravel vac....just make sure to siphon into a clean bucket... Just make sure your filter is cycled for the fry or they will die....very sensitive right now....you can move them whenever you want...30 gal is plenty


Ya, i only saw about 100 on the gravel, but when i used the vac to go under the gravel, 100s came out..

i hope you find more!!

Adam
[/quote]

me too but im not sure due to being dumb and not knowing and doing a tank change, i would think that would kill most of the eggs. is there a time where you are "in the clear" I have found about 5-10 of them and they are eating and swimming just fine. water conditions are perfect and the temp is very stable. for how long must I be worried as of now I pretty much check in on them ever chance I get weather it be every hr or two. is there such a "in the clear"???? or are they very sensitive until they get bigger?
[/quote]

as soon as there were 100% with tails, i moved them, they couldnt even swim yet, just long enough for the parents (father) to fan the eggs and keep them healthy.

honestly, the chances of 5-10 surviving are very slim, after all the 100s of hatched eggs i got, i only had 53 survive long enough to give a way or sell..

id just keep an eye on the parents and hopt to cach them before they hatch, cuz @ that point, there harder to recover with protective parents.

I use a 3' gravel vac to be safe from my parents and others..

Ada


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

why move them? i have the tank ready but i dont get why? isnt it better for them to stay with the mother and not get any more shock????? if the moms not going to kill them, why move them?


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

this is the best pic i could take of one of the fry....i counted at least 8 of them, they are all under the rocks and only come out to eat

this is the best pic i could take of one of the fry....i counted at least 8 of them, they are all under the rocks and only come out to eat

and the mom (she lost her beautiful red color, she looked AMAZING before)
quick question...i have been seeing fry in here for almost 2 weeks. when was this mother pregnant and when did she lay her eggs?? im trying to figure out who is the dad exactly.

also can caribe and natts mate??? and do you guys think her color will come back?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

about a week before free swimming is when they bred...
.no cariba and reds will not breed....color coming back is possible....but don't count on it


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> about a week before free swimming is when they bred...
> .no cariba and reds will not breed....color coming back is possible....but don't count on it


thanks a lot, the little red under her face wasnt there before and im hoping it would come back. how long does it take for a fry to stop looking like little sperm and look like an actual fish? should i be worried that pic is of a fry and i have been seeing them for a week and a few days now


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

They should be 1/2"-1" at about 45 days old


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> They should be 1/2"-1" at about 45 days old


u really are great, ur the only one answer all my stupid questions, thanks a lot you should get a info award.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

this does not look like any other fry people have posted, they are at the most a week and few days old, do they look like caribe fry???


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks like p fry....need a side shot to be 100%.......as long as there were never any other fish in the tank....then the chances of it being something else are slim to none.....I would say you have RBP fry


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> Looks like p fry....need a side shot to be 100%.......as long as there were never any other fish in the tank....then the chances of it being something else are slim to none.....I would say you have RBP fry


....but the mom is a caribe, what are the chances that if i were to pair her up with other random caribe that she will find another male to breed with?....i find new dead frys everyday i dont think they are going to make it


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I thought you said the mom was a red...if you think a cariba bred....think again...I would say it's not a P fry if you think cariba bred for you.

man...I thought you said they were reds that bred....I chalk this up to you putting feeders in the tank that laid eggs or live beared some young.


----------



## AndyShores11 (Feb 20, 2007)

kilicar said:


> this does not look like any other fry people have posted, they are at the most a week and few days old, do they look like caribe fry???


Guys, is it just me or does that not look exactly like a mosquito larva???


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

like i said before, i NEVER gave her any live feeders, only frozen fish (catfish pieces, scallops....)

It might be a parasite, she still has not gotten her color back i just dont know what a fry looks like and they didnt look like anything else i saw on this site.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

it is extremely hard to get caribe to pair off, lots of work it takes from my research so i doubt its a caribe fry...keep that guy alive, and try and snap a side pic as stated


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

if it is a parasite...which is completely possible.....have you seen it swim? seen it eat the bbs? is it developing fins? Can you get a better pic?


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> if it is a parasite...which is completely possible.....have you seen it swim? seen it eat the bbs? is it developing fins? Can you get a better pic?


seen it swim yes they do swim around, and yes they do eat the bbs, i dont see fins the back of it look like this >--- it has a split, and no i cant take better pics, i will keep trying tho. also to answer ur questions on the other thread. like i said i NEVER feed her or any of my life live feeders and there are no plants. it could be from the red tank but there are no frys there and my two reds are acting very normal and the cariba lost her color and is much wider than the reds. all my fish are 6.5 inches (roughly). i say its a parasite or babies, ur saying no babies so im going to go with parasite then because she lost color. idk?? and i dont take offense to anything you say, thanks a million for all ur help.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

treta with some prazi...but pull the fry or whatever they may be in a differant tank...groe them out to see what they are for sure.


----------



## AndyShores11 (Feb 20, 2007)

kilicar said:


> if it is a parasite...which is completely possible.....have you seen it swim? seen it eat the bbs? is it developing fins? Can you get a better pic?


seen it swim yes they do swim around, and yes they do eat the bbs, i dont see fins the back of it look like this >--- it has a split, and no i cant take better pics, i will keep trying tho. also to answer ur questions on the other thread. like i said i NEVER feed her or any of my life live feeders and there are no plants. it could be from the red tank but there are no frys there and my two reds are acting very normal and the cariba lost her color and is much wider than the reds. all my fish are 6.5 inches (roughly). i say its a parasite or babies, ur saying no babies so im going to go with parasite then because she lost color. idk?? and i dont take offense to anything you say, thanks a million for all ur help.
[/quote]

Seriously... its a mosquito larva. I don't mean to be a jerk or anything but i'd bet anything on it


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

dont wanna burst ur bubble , but thats what it looks like, mozzie larva,


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mosquito larve have tails? fin?


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

locust said:


> dont wanna burst ur bubble mate , but thats what it is, mozzie larva, nevermind no ones laughing at u, much


then why would she lose her color?? do they have that affect on a P??

...i just looked at Mosquito Larvae and yea it does look like that except the end of the tail so yea ur prob right but what about the color thing??


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

mood, ph swing...age....could be anything....differant gravel....temp....tons of stuff


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> mood, ph swing...age....could be anything....differant gravel....temp....tons of stuff


leasure1 you have been nothing but great help. i dont know what that was im growing it away from the "mom" ill keep you all posted
thanks again


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

this is funny...


----------

